# The Orlando Bloom Thread



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 15, 2005)

How could I have been so remiss as to have neglected — to this point — to have created a thread for Orlo???!! Shame on me! At any rate it's up now, and available for anyone to say anything about him! 

And here, for all you Bloomy Groupies and Screaming Hysterical Bubble Gum Types, are the official and an unofficial site. I will not comment on the nature of the pictures on the onofficial site, as I am still at a loss for words...

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 15, 2005)

um...he's cool?

I dunno....I don't think he's as hot as everyone seems to be convinced...but he's a decent actor


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bloom Is Top Uk Star*

April 16, 2005

*Screen hunk ORLANDO BLOOM has topped a poll of Britain's most powerful stars.*

The survey by influential British movie magazine FILM REVIEW hailed the 28-year-old actor, who shot to stardom in THE LORD OF THE RINGS trilogy, as the most bankable screen star in the UK today.
The magazine states, "Already one of the industry's most iconic faces, Bloom has the looks and abilities to become one of the screen's legendary actors."

KEIRA KNIGHTLEY, who came second in the list, was praised for her determination and hardworking attitude. CLOSER star CLIVE OWEN was in third place and DANIEL CRAIG came fourth.

Source: http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/35002004.htm

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 18, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> ...I am still at a loss for words...
> 
> Barley


 
I'm not! All I have to say is EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 2, 2005)

*Orlando Bloom: The reluctant hero*

May 1, 2005

BY CINDY PEARLMAN

PASADENA, Calif. -- Love is in the air in a lavish hotel room surrounded by tropical gardens. Heartthrob Orlando Bloom is in deep snuggling mode when the reporter catches him.

Yes, they're sharing the same bed at night. But it's not what you think.

"Sit, Sidi!" he commands a huge black dog, who gazes up adoringly at the actor while he holds court at the Ritz Carlton Hotel.

"The dog's name means 'Lord' in Arabic. I found him on the street in Morocco while we were filming 'Kingdom of Heaven.' He was starving and trying to beat out the camels for street scraps.

"What can I say?" says the sex symbol, who gives the dog the type of embrace teenage girls dream about when they see him on screen. "I'm a softie. I cleaned him up and tried to find a home for him. But a few hours later, I was in love."

In "Kingdom of Heaven," opening Friday, Bloom makes war and not too much love. He plays Balian, a young blacksmith in medieval France. When his baby dies and his wife commits suicide, Balian is lost -- until his long-lost father (Liam Neeson) arrives to explain his true purpose.

He was destined to be a crusader in the Ridley Scott epic.

"I had no intention of doing another sword movie," says Bloom, who starred in last summer's "Troy." "I just couldn't resist playing a reluctant hero who is a man of the people. Balian is a common man who lost his faith, and that's a very timely story."

Bloom used his own loss of faith to inform his character. "I hurt my back years ago and doctors told me I might never walk again," he says. "During the filming of 'Kingdom of Heaven,' I explored some dark corners of my mind and remembered those four days when I thought I was paralyzed.

"Later, I realized that my back injury was one of the best things that ever happened to me," he says. "It made me realize that life is precious.''

Bloom had to do more than mentally prepare for the film. He also had to pack on some bulk for the role.

"I needed to get bigger so I'd be more present in the movie, so I put on about 20 pounds," he says. " It was a lot of lifting to develop my chest. It was also a lot of eating."

The bulk is still coming in handy. These days he's in the Bahamas shooting back-to-back sequels to his hit "Pirates of the Caribbean."

"The whole team is reunited and I love going to work in the morning," he says. "I get to run around with a sword and a girl. What could be better?"

The sequels will just add to Orlandomania. But Bloom isn't letting it go to his head.

"I still see myself at the very beginning of my career. I'm five years out of drama school and I'm only 28."

He is philosophical about the downside of fame, which is constantly dealing with the paparazzi.

"It's like anything. There is a price to pay for getting to do what you love," he says. "If the price to pay is someone will have a long lens and get a shot of me having coffee, so be it. I guess the photographer has a living to make."

Bloom, who split with actress Kate Bosworth last year, lives alone these days in London when he's not working.

"I'm finding that I'm also loving being in America," he says. "I feel very blessed to say I have a home away from home in the USA."

After shooting this fall's romantic "Elizabethtown" for Cameron Crowe, Bloom set out to discover America for himself.

"I drove from Nebraska to Los Angeles with my dog," he says. "It was 25 hours in the car. I could drive for two hours and not even see another car.

"It was very freeing and inspiring just to be by myself."

Source: http://www.suntimes.com/output/movies/sho-sunday-orlando01.html

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 3, 2005)

*A star is tested: Bloom tries to grow into leading man with 'Kingdom of Heaven'*

By Stephen Schaefer
Tuesday, May 3, 2005 

(Short Excerpt):

"It's Orlando Bloom's first test as a leading man. Up to now, he's been at best a co-star in period or fantastical movies like 'Lord of the Rings,' where he was the archer Legolas, or 'Troy.' The plus is it's a genre people associate Orlando Bloom with; he's sticking to what he knows. On the other hand, Bloom isn't seen as a man's man to carry an action epic. He's perceived as a pretty boy who appeals to women. His character in 'Troy' wasn't exactly flattering. 'Pirates' was his best bet, but he was overshadowed by Johnny Depp and everybody else.'' 

Full article at http://theedge.bostonherald.com/movieNews/view.bg?articleid=81308

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 6, 2005)

*Bloom Joins Stars Urging British Youth To Vote*

Film hunk ORLANDO BLOOM has joined a galaxy of stars urging young people to vote in the British general election on Thursday (05MAY05).

The LORD OF THE RINGS heart-throb has urged teenagers to take an interest in politics and shake off their youthful apathy, because their votes can make a difference to the UK's future political landscape.

Bloom has joined MADONNA, COLDPLAY singer CHRIS MARTIN, music mogul SIMON COWELL and pop stars GERI HALLIWELL, ROBBIE WILLIAMS and BEVERLEY KNIGHT in championing British newspaper THE SUN's ROCK THE VOTE campaign.

He says, "Go out and make a difference.

"It's so important to vote. We are so lucky to have a voice - so everyone should use it." 

Source: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml...loom joins stars urging british youth to vote

===============================

And to that, old Barley says "Bravo! Bravo, Orlando! Well done!"

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 7, 2005)

*Bloom: 'my Pacifist Father's Legacy Lives On'*

Screen hunk ORLANDO BLOOM is still inspired by his late step-father's political legacy - even though he was just four when he died.

The PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN star's step-dad HARRY BLOOM fought tirelessly for civil rights in apartheid-torn South Africa, and although he died of a stroke when Bloom was just a young child, the 28-year-old star will never forget the difference his peace-loving parent made.

Bloom says, "He was an inspiration because he stood against apartheid and he was connected with NELSON MANDELA.

"So, although he wasn't a huge part of my life, his legacy has stayed with me." 

Source: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xmlfeed.nsf/mndwebpages/bloom my pacifist fathers legacy lives on

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 7, 2005)

Well...that's...sweet, I guess.


----------



## Saucy (May 7, 2005)

oh goodness there is alaways one of these threads going....goodness... has a former Bloom fan gilr i have to say looking back.....he really isnt that fine....actually in his interviews he's sseeming more and more arrogant....

then again iam a strong beliver nowadays that dead musicians is where my girlish affections lie...

u want a Brittish stud......oh sid vicious..."where for ot thou?"


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 22, 2005)

*Sometimes you get the bear; sometimes the bear gets you. (Alaskan saying)*

*Bloom mauled by US critics, loved by UK ones*

22/05/2005 - 11:39:04 Orlando Bloom has been mauled by American critics of his new movie Kingdom of Heaven, who have dubbed him a

Orlando Bloom has been mauled by American critics of his new movie Kingdom of Heaven, who have dubbed him a "surfer boy trying to be serious".

Director Ridley Scott took a gamble handing the Lord of the Rings star his first leading role - but reviews of his role as a blacksmith who becomes a knight sucked into the 12th century crusades, have not been kind.

The Boston Globe slams: "More than anything, this often fascinatingly confused Crusades epic lacks a leading man with the stature to put it over. Audiences know Russell Crowe. Russell Crowe is their friend. Orlando Bloom is no Russell Crowe."

And Eclipse magazine adds: "Bloom comes across as a vapid California surfer boy trying to be a serious 'artist'."

But there is some relief for Bloom - critics in his native Britain have given his performance a thumbs-up. The Times gushes: "He is fabulously uncomplicated, and effortlessly sexy. He's also grown up from juvenile swashbuckler to handsome and earthy lead."

Source: http://breakingnews.iol.ie/entertainment/story.asp?j=143788196&p=y437889xz

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (May 25, 2005)

Barley's quote said:


> Audiences know Russell Crowe. Russell Crowe is their friend. Orlando Bloom is no Russell Crowe."
> 
> And Eclipse magazine adds: "Bloom comes across as a vapid California surfer boy trying to be a serious 'artist'."


This looks more like prejudice than criticism! I wonder whether they had their reviews penned in their heads before they ever saw the film? I haven't seen it yet; I've had no time for cineman in the past few weeks. They may be annoyed at Bloom for not staying in his pidgeonhole.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 25, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> This looks more like prejudice than criticism! I wonder whether they had their reviews penned in their heads before they ever saw the film? I haven't seen it yet; I've had no time for cineman in the past few weeks. They may be annoyed at Bloom for not staying in his pidgeonhole.



_Bad_ critics are among the lowest forms of life. They form like lichen, like mildew — on any art form...

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 3, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> _Bad_ critics are among the lowest forms of life. They form like lichen, like mildew — on any art form...
> 
> Barley


They wouldn't if Joe Public didn't have such a passion for badmouthing. I hope Bloom's cinema receipts prove them wrong.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 3, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> They wouldn't if Joe Public didn't have such a passion for badmouthing. I hope Bloom's cinema receipts prove them wrong.



Joe Public is they reason bad critics thrive! And receipts alone don't prove the existence of excellence, as witnessing the attendance at such as "professional wrestling," or roller derby, those sideshows for and of freaks... 

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 11, 2005)

There is now an official Orlando Bloom website. Here's the question and answer page: click here


----------

